# New Guy-Multiple Riders



## Afalzone (Oct 12, 2015)

I started driving last week here in Chattanooga and so far really enjoy this as a part time gig. I do have a question regarding multiple riders though. Does Uber not charge per rider or is the rate for up to 4 riders in my car? I seem to understand that the riders can split the cost if they want. I just thought I was able to charge per rider when I started. Uber needs to improve their info and training on things like this. Thanks!

Tony


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

When a client requests an UberX car they are paying for up to the four seatbelts. So yes, when four people take a fare one mile up the street and you make $3 it does mean that they all had to pay about a dollar each...

And yes, pax do have the option to split the fare.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Same price for 1 as same price for 4.

Uber does not care what you want, what you think or what you care. You can email them about your feelings a hundred times, nothing will change.

Deal with it or move on to something else.

It is what it is.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

It's per trip, not per rider, just like a cab. I'm not sure why anyone would think you get more for driving 2 or 3 people vs one person, and if the fare was higher for extra people, a lot of riders would complain and wonder why, since it doesn't cost you more to give that ride.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If the pax doesn't bring 3 friends then the joke is on them. The minimum fare here after Ubers pull is $2.40.. which = 60 cents per seatbelt.. if my pax doesn't bring 3 friends then I get to laugh at them for being so stupid and wasting $1.80


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If the pax doesn't bring 3 friends then the joke is on them. The minimum fare here after Ubers pull is $2.40.. which = 60 cents per seatbelt.. if my pax doesn't bring 3 friends then I get to laugh at them for being so stupid and wasting $1.80


How is it stupid? What if they don't have 3 friends with them who want to go to the same place at the same time?

80% of my riders are solo- going to or from work, to the store, etc. If you look around, most of the cars on the road only have one person in them, especially during the day.

Most of the times when I have multiple people, they are going out at night to some event or a bar or restaurant.

I just took one guy to the airport. Should he have brought friends with him who weren't flying anywhere? How would they have gotten home?

Clearly you haven't thought much about this.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

twas joke...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> How is it stupid? What if they don't have 3 friends with them who want to go to the same place at the same time?
> 
> 80% of my riders are solo- going to or from work, to the store, etc. If you look around, most of the cars on the road only have one person in them, especially during the day.
> 
> ...


Time to get new friends. At least bring a blow up doll.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's per trip, not per rider, just like a cab. I'm not sure why anyone would think you get more for driving 2 or 3 people vs one person, and if the fare was higher for extra people, a lot of riders would complain and wonder why, since it doesn't cost you more to give that ride.


Every cab I've seen charges for additional passengers...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Hotels charge more for each additional occupant and they are often more dangerous than any other public service.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> Every cab I've seen charges for additional passengers...


Where was that? I've been in cabs all over the US and a few other countries, and none of them charged per person, always for the ride.

Ever heard of the concept of sharing a cab to save money by splitting the cost with your friends?

About the only services I've seen are the shuttle vans to and from the airport. Those tend to be scheduled and have a fixed rate between a specific city and the airport. They don't do other rides that we do, like taking people home from work or to the store or a bar.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I didn't say the cost was split, I said there was a fee for additional riders. Usually an extra buck or so. It's the case in Savannah, and I've seen it all over the country, too. I guess we just haven't crossed paths. 

From taxifarefinder.com: Dallas $2 per extra passenger. Georgia = +$5 (but I think it's back to $1). I don't see one for St. Pete/Tampa. Honolulu charges for baggage. Seattle charges $0.50 for each pax after the first two (excluding minors).


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's per trip, not per rider, just like a cab. I'm not sure why anyone would think you get more for driving 2 or 3 people vs one person, and if the fare was higher for extra people, a lot of riders would complain and wonder why, since it doesn't cost you more to give that ride.


Well years ago, (thats the last time i took an actual cab) more than one person costed more. So thats where this question is probably coming from.
Thanks


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you and your date went to a nice restaurant, and ordered an ice cream for desert, which the two of you shared, and they charged an extra fee for "sharing," you'd be pretty pissed off, wouldn't you?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If you and your date went to a nice restaurant, and ordered an ice cream for desert, which the two of you shared, and they charged an extra fee for "sharing," you'd be pretty pissed off, wouldn't you?


Many restaurants do that all the time. I think they will call it a "plate" fee or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

What'll really tick you off is when five people try to climb into your car when you have room for four. It's not enough they're getting a dirt-cheap ride, but then they'll ask you to break the law for them. I got into a curbside shouting match with five drunk trying to get into my car that would not accommodate them. I ended up with a crappy rating, but I did get Uber to remove that rating, after far too much time and effort.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Many restaurants do that all the time. I think they will call it a "plate" fee or something like that.


A plate fee is charged when you order one entree or side dish or desert and ask that it be presented on two separate plates. A plate fee is not charged when you use two spoons to eat from one dish. If a place tried to charge you for that, you'd be rightly upset.

I understand that some taxis charge for additional passengers. Uber has decided to be more appealing to the customer by not charging extra. As a driver, I'm all for extra income. But it's not going to happen.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Where was that? I've been in cabs all over the US and a few other countries, and none of them charged per person, always for the ride.
> 
> Ever heard of the concept of sharing a cab to save money by splitting the cost with your friends?
> 
> About the only services I've seen are the shuttle vans to and from the airport. Those tend to be scheduled and have a fixed rate between a specific city and the airport. They don't do other rides that we do, like taking people home from work or to the store or a bar.


Cabs tend to add a dollar or so for each additional. Then they take you the scenic route with no consequences.


----------



## Afalzone (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Like I said, new guy here so I didn't know how it worked initially. Never saw anything in Uber's resources. Now I know. Not an issue for me. I've only taken a cab by myself and that was a while ago so really had nothing to go on. Now to figure out how to get an Uber sticker for the car...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Afalzone said:


> Thanks for the replies. Like I said, new guy here so I didn't know how it worked initially. Never saw anything in Uber's resources. Now I know. Not an issue for me. I've only taken a cab by myself and that was a while ago so really had nothing to go on. Now to figure out how to get an Uber sticker for the car...


WHOA! Under no circumstances should you be displaying trade dress (Uber logos) on your car. There is ZERO upside, but plenty of downside. Keep stickers and badges in your car and flash them when necessary only.


----------



## Afalzone (Oct 12, 2015)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> WHOA! Under no circumstances should you be displaying trade dress (Uber logos) on your car. There is ZERO upside, but plenty of downside. Keep stickers and badges in your car and flash them when necessary only.


Got ya. What down sides?


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2016)

KGB7 said:


> Same price for 1 as same price for 4.
> 
> Uber does not care what you want, what you think or what you care. You can email them about your feelings a hundred times, nothing will change.
> 
> ...


KGB, 
This guy just started the gig and asks a question and you fire off a d-bag respomse like that? Are you trying to get recognized by Uber as a real company guy and get a promotion to "Senior Regional Car Driver". It is what it is....get bent jag.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Cabs tend to add a dollar or so for each additional. Then they take you the scenic route with no consequences.


You really have no idea.....your not a cab driver hell your not even a professional driver....so you really have no idea what or how a cab driver performs his job.......don't knock something you have absolutely no knowledge of


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you and your date went to a nice restaurant, and ordered an ice cream for desert, which the two of you shared, and they charged an extra fee for "sharing," you'd be pretty pissed off, wouldn't you?


Great analogy, not logical but who needs logic. 
Because there so many saying 2 or 4 the difference....let's get technical for argument's sake. 
Lets say a passenger weighs 200#. How much would 4 weigh? Would you think a vehicle consumes more fuel or less when adding 600#s?
If you only used the driver seat of your car and never had a passenger in any seat, which seat, door, handles, floor etc..would show the most wear? Same concept if you only used the front 2 seats, the back seat and components would likely show little if any wear. I hope you all can follow the logic and I don't need to continue with the explanation.
Point is; This is a great gig but there is room and justification for improvements. If anyone disagrees go ahead and do what you are doing and get what you have been getting. Everyone else: continue to make your reasonable suggestions to Uber in the hope they make some improvememts to the comp structure so we can all make a little more money. As the pay increases all the bozos who think they are already getting plenty you all can decline any increases and ask for it to please be distributed to the rest of us who appreciate the opportunity to make more $. 
Imbeciles


----------



## Ubermikein (Jul 23, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Great analogy, not logical but who needs logic.
> Because there so many saying 2 or 4 the difference....let's get technical for argument's sake.
> Lets say a passenger weighs 200#. How much would 4 weigh? Would you think a vehicle consumes more fuel or less when adding 600#s?
> If you only used the driver seat of your car and never had a passenger in any seat, which seat, door, handles, floor etc..would show the most wear? Same concept if you only used the front 2 seats, the back seat and components would likely show little if any wear. I hope you all can follow the logic and I don't need to continue with the explanation.
> ...


Uber needs to revamp the multiple rider model. In many cities Cabs charge for additional riders. Fact. Transportation companies (higher end cars) pick people up dressed up and in Lincoln town cars and the only difference is the car which may be old but well taken care of and a driver who knows the area and usually has a GPS system. My brother works as an IT manager for such a company.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

FlDriver said:


> Where was that? I've been in cabs all over the US and a few other countries, and none of them charged per person, always for the ride.
> 
> Ever heard of the concept of sharing a cab to save money by splitting the cost with your friends?
> 
> About the only services I've seen are the shuttle vans to and from the airport. Those tend to be scheduled and have a fixed rate between a specific city and the airport. They don't do other rides that we do, like taking people home from work or to the store or a bar.


They may not tell you, some of the drivers may not even do it, but they all are allowed charge for additional riders, for the slick drivers they just hit the button as you are getting in and do not say a word about it.


----------



## Summerstarr (Apr 11, 2017)

FlDriver said:


> It's per trip, not per rider, just like a cab. I'm not sure why anyone would think you get more for driving 2 or 3 people vs one person, and if the fare was higher for extra people, a lot of riders would complain and wonder why, since it doesn't cost you more to give that ride.


 Well because it does cost you more to give them a ride. When three 300 pound people get into my tiny ass Toyota Corolla it definitely uses more gas to move their fat as*es then it would to move one 100 pound person or even one 300 pound person but adding 1000 pounds to my car definitely does damage to my vehicle even elevators have weight limits. Also, in a traditional cab it's a dollar per extra person.
So you obviously have no idea what you're talking about!



FlDriver said:


> Where was that? I've been in cabs all over the US and a few other countries, and none of them charged per person, always for the ride.
> 
> Ever heard of the concept of sharing a cab to save money by splitting the cost with your friends?
> 
> About the only services I've seen are the shuttle vans to and from the airport. Those tend to be scheduled and have a fixed rate between a specific city and the airport. They don't do other rides that we do, like taking people home from work or to the store or a bar.


 All cab companies charge a dollar extra per person at the start of the ride it doesn't cost anything extra per mile hence cab sharing. Smdh. FP DA



Coachman said:


> If you and your date went to a nice restaurant, and ordered an ice cream for desert, which the two of you shared, and they charged an extra fee for "sharing," you'd be pretty pissed off, wouldn't you?


 About the stupidest thing I've ever heard in my entire life. That's something you purchased and then belongs to you and you can share it with whoever you want. If you're renting a car from enterprise and you let your buddy Drive it and he wrecks it you're liable for the entire car and you will never be able to rent from enterprise again because it's against the rules because you were not supposed to share something you are renting


----------



## S1337 (Jun 25, 2017)

I see the real reason that uber does NOT have any multiple rider fee.

1. You show up to pick up rider going from A to B & They have 2 friends with them. They are going to the same place. The booking rider did not select multiple riders. Now you and the riders have a conversation and they get upset because you're going that way anyway.

2. You say well uber could add an option where the driver could tap and add riders. Well a driver could misuse that. Correct?

There is no answer to these issues and uber is better off for ignoring it completely. By saying it could be as many riders as will fit, you know and they know.

I'm all for more money and agree about mileage etc. There is potential for conflict. That is why uber avoided it.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Stickers can be provided at the Green Hub in your area.

Thanks for the Hilarious thread guys and gals.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> WHOA! Under no circumstances should you be displaying trade dress (Uber logos) on your car. There is ZERO upside, but plenty of downside. Keep stickers and badges in your car and flash them when necessary only.


I disagree with you on that one. Having trade dress makes it much easier for passengers to spot you. In addition having it gets me waved in to gated communities and gated hotels along with the supervised pay parking lots without having to stop and go through the "I'm here to get Dave, no I don't know his last name, no I don't know his room number" thing.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Always have your trade dress with you so you can flash it when you need to. Plus put up on the dash when you get to your pick up location. Cabbies have made me paranoid to have trade dress up all the time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you and your date went to a nice restaurant, and ordered an ice cream for desert, which the two of you shared, and they charged an extra fee for "sharing," you'd be pretty pissed off, wouldn't you?


Some places actually do this. Some places also have an uncorking fee if you bring your own wine.


----------



## aaronsatticwv (Sep 1, 2017)

Afalzone said:


> I started driving last week here in Chattanooga and so far really enjoy this as a part time gig. I do have a question regarding multiple riders though. Does Uber not charge per rider or is the rate for up to 4 riders in my car? I seem to understand that the riders can split the cost if they want. I just thought I was able to charge per rider when I started. Uber needs to improve their info and training on things like this. Thanks!
> 
> Tony


Does nobody think about the insurance impact? One rider bs 4 riders ... if I'm gonna get sued for accident by 4 , I better be making $$


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

It is only per rider if it is Pool/Line, but then you should never accept those rides anyways.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FlDriver said:


> It's per trip, not per rider, just like a cab. I'm not sure why anyone would think you get more for driving 2 or 3 people vs one person, and if the fare was higher for extra people, a lot of riders would complain and wonder why, since it doesn't cost you more to give that ride.


More weight = Less fuel efficiency & More Wear on Suspension and Tires!



Arid Chauffeur said:


> WHOA! Under no circumstances should you be displaying trade dress (Uber logos) on your car. There is ZERO upside, but plenty of downside. Keep stickers and badges in your car and flash them when necessary only.


In my state we are required by law to have a sticker on the window at all times when online.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"In my state we are required by law to have a sticker on the window at all times when online."

Yes, but you've got legal hookers too, so it all balances out.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

aaronsatticwv said:


> Does nobody think about the insurance impact? One rider bs 4 riders ... if I'm gonna get sued for accident by 4 , I better be making $$


No they don't because their is no insurance impact. While the passengers are in the car they are covered by Ubers insurance with strong coverage levels. If someone gets sued it will be Uber / James River. They have very deep pockets, the driver likely has little to no assets.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Terri Lee said:


> "In my state we are required by law to have a sticker on the window at all times when online."
> 
> Yes, but you've got legal hookers too, so it all balances out.


Seriously...???

They have legal hookers in Texas now...?


----------

